# need biostar beep codes



## roadhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Have biostar U8668 Grand mobo in my dasktop, won't boot only get long beep
about 11/2 sec. then repeats. cant find beep codes on biostar website can anybody help. Thanks roadhard:upset:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The bios determines the beep code, you have award bios, look it up here

http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Long continuous beep generally indicates a power issue or Mobo.


----------

